# Possible future TiVo capability for Sat users?



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

http://www.htguys.com/archive/2008/March04.html



> The people at Gefen have come up with a new PVR that will record from your DVR or Set Top Box via the HDMI connection in HD! The only caveat is that the content encoded with HDCP can not be moved off of the internal hard drive. The Gefen EXT-HD-PVR is available at the HT Guys Store and sells for $825


If a TiVo was developed that could record the HDMI stream like this Gefen box can, I'd go back to satellite (and have a choice of either Sat company!).

Sean


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

Here, here! Everyone time someone makes this suggestion it gets shot down with how impossible it would be. I really wish Tivo at least offered some type of option instead of cable card.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's only just now becoming possible. So, it wasn't wrong to shoot it down in the past.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

How many people want to pay that much, have a monthly fee, AND LIVE WITH A SINGLE TUNER DVR?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

IMO, likely not enough for TiVo to consider building one.
If they can pull it off with an MSRP<$299, then perhaps.


----------

